# Vlc fast HD



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi. I finally made vlc run HD movies. But I have a little problems. I have the sense that run a little bit faster that it should be on some videos. (Maybe is only my sense because are skate videos and the angle of thecamera plays role too.)

I use x11 Video output (X11).

Also running from terminal I take this:

```
vlc IMAG0076.MOV
VLC media player 1.1.4 The Luggage (revision exported)
Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")
Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
Warning: call to signal(13, 0x1)
Blocked: call to setlocale(0, "")
Blocked: call to sigaction(20, 0x7fffff8fbca0, 0x7fffff8fbcc0)
Warning: call to rand()
Warning: call to rand()
Warning: call to rand()
Warning: call to rand()
Warning: call to rand()
```


----------



## richardpl (Oct 8, 2010)

x11 is slooow. Use Xv or GL (depends how fast is your graphic card)

Define HD videos?

Certainly you can't watch 720p videos via x11 video output with slow CPU......

There are many tricks to speed up decoding but can hurt quality.....


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

GL and Xv are slower on me! On GLX is not even play the video /sound. Or I have not configured them right. Even sound is slow! I have Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX / GDDR3 / 768MB Intel 4 cores Q6600. I want to play videos 720p /1080i /1080p (HD / Full HD)


----------



## richardpl (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you installed nvidia drivers from vendor, not opensource ones?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

> Did you installed nvidia drivers from vendor, not opensource ones?


What this mean? I installed nvidia drivers from ports. (x11/nvidia-driver)


----------



## richardpl (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have xorg.conf?, post it somewhere and /var/log/Xorg.0.log too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

My xorg.conf.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option "XkbLayout" "us,el"
        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
	Option 	    "NvAGP" "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
  Option "Composite" "Enable"
  OPtion "Render"  "Enable"
EndSection
```

My Xorg.0.log.

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RC2-p1 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD area51.bsdserver 8.1-RC2-p1 FreeBSD 8.1-RC2-p1 #1: Sat Oct  2 06:34:28 EEST 2010     
root@area51.bsdserver:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL amd64
Build Date: 06 October 2010  07:45:04AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct  8 06:00:08 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "Render"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x692320
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0191:10de:039c nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 
0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 08:49:20 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

```
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"
(**) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested
(EE) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
(EE) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
(EE) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
(EE) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
(EE) Oct 08 06:00:08 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTX (G80) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 786432 kBytes
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.08.00.37
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 1X
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTX at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama PLE2607WS (CRT-1)
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLE2607WS (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1
(==) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 89); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect framebuffer
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) Oct 08 06:00:10 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Receiver
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) USB Receiver: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) USB Receiver: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) USB Receiver: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) USB Receiver: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) USB Receiver: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) USB Receiver: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

Also with mplayer I have same problems.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 8, 2010)

If you take out the


```
Section "Extensions"
  Option "Composite" "Enable"
  OPtion "Render"  "Enable"
EndSection
```

from you xorg.conf and restart X is it any better?


----------



## adamk (Oct 8, 2010)

Reinstall your nvidia drivers.  I have no idea if this is related to the speed of HD video playback, but your drivers are not installed properly.  If you look, you'll see that you are loading the Xorg GLX module, not the nvidia one.

Adam


----------



## richardpl (Oct 8, 2010)

What options where on when you did build nvidia module?
Are you sure that NvAGP is right option because log disagree?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

I tried to reinstall Nvidia drivers a lot of times. Also I make a lot of times rebuild of my packages and base system. I never saw any error nowhere.
On make config I have this options:

```
[X]FREEBSD_ AGP FreeBSD AGP GART driver
[X]ACPI_PIT Enable support for ACPI Power Management
[X]LINUX    Build with support for Linux compatibility
[X]WBIND    Enable heavy-weight cache-flush logic
```
Just realised that I use FreeBSD's AGP But I have comment it on my kernel.
So remove AGP flag and rebuild Nvidia-driver and base?


----------



## richardpl (Oct 9, 2010)

If you have freebsd FreeBSD agp enabled in driver but you set in xorg.conf to use nvidia agp driver you will get slow video output.

I dont don't have nvidia, so dunno don't know if you get any performance benefits switching between two.

Forget about rebuilding base/kernel - you are noob.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok. Worked 
Now Vlc & Mplayer with GLX video output play HD videos perfect 
Solved and really a big thanks to all of you.
Make Vlc & Mplayer play HD, was my biggest problem that I had never solved.


----------



## adamk (Oct 9, 2010)

nvidia removed the splash screen by default a while ago, so that doesn't mean anything.  Check the output of [cmd=]glxinfo | grep -i render[/cmd] to see if your drivers are installed properly.

Adam


----------



## richardpl (Oct 9, 2010)

If you build nvidia driver with FreeBSD agp support please edit option NvAGP in your xorg.conf:


```
Option "NvAGP" "0"
```

If you build FreeBSD kernel without agp support, please do:
`# kldload agp` if you want to use it.
You can also edit your /boot/loader.conf read loader.conf()


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 9, 2010)

> glxinfo | grep -i render


Command not found!


----------



## richardpl (Oct 9, 2010)

You have to first install graphics/mesa-demos


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 9, 2010)

The output is this:

```
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2
    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image, 
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
```
Seems to be working


----------



## adamk (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, that is the correct output for your GPU with the nvidia drivers.

Adam


----------

